# New Batman, New Villans?



## Jin (Jun 21, 2006)

What Batman Villans would you want to see in the up coming movies. They are going to do 2 more for sure i belive. 

I really would like to see Clayface, Or a really well done Bane. And also a really kool Joker.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jun 21, 2006)

I've heard that they are trying to keep the characters more down to earth and as a result some of the baddies with more outlandish gimmicks (like Mr. Freeze or to a lesser extent, the Riddler) probably will not be used. The rumour mill has Black Mask and the Joker in the next movie, but personally I'd rather see Two-Face. Frankly I think they should have just replaced Katie Holmes characters with Harvey Dent...

Sure it would have been a little homoerotic, but that's one of the things that makes Batman great. Plus I wouldn't be forced to look at 'Mrs. Cruise' and think 'God, your husband is a nut' all through the film.


----------



## Jin (Jun 21, 2006)

I dont think she will be in the next one so dont worry. But I really want to see a kool Bane. I mean he is so badass


----------



## Roy (Jun 21, 2006)

I want to see Joker and Two face  they are really cool


----------



## Nico (Jun 21, 2006)

I would like to see someone though and that is a classic. Clayface would look better than the riddler in a live-action movie but the Riddler would be interesting.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jun 21, 2006)

Hazah for no Holmes. 

Bane would actually be neat. It's strange as he started off as such a gimmick character (kinda like Doomsday) but really got more interesting over the years. I never did find out how that plotline where he may have been Bruce's brother was resolved...ah well. It would especially be cool to see Bane considering his poor showing in _Batman & Robin_...

But then...no one was cool in _Batman & Robin_.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 21, 2006)

my favorite batman villain always was scarface. I love the criminally insane.


----------



## Jin (Jun 21, 2006)

Booster Beetle said:
			
		

> Hazah for no Holmes.
> 
> Bane would actually be neat. It's strange as he started off as such a gimmick character (kinda like Doomsday) but really got more interesting over the years. I never did find out how that plotline where he may have been Bruce's brother was resolved...ah well. It would especially be cool to see Bane considering his poor showing in _Batman & Robin_...
> 
> But then...no one was cool in _Batman & Robin_.




You got that right.

I just hope they dont try and give him a side kick. But with the time frame I dont think they will. Batgirl was really young in Batman Begins so.

If they do the Joker I hope they give him Harley that would be so kool.


----------



## Iruka-kun (Jun 21, 2006)

I love scarecrow the most,and he didn't get caught again so I hope he's back *hugs her Cillian/crane doll  * Two face, Joker, and bane would be awesome for new ones too, ones they haven't done yet would be amazing, and Joker cause he's crazy and they mentioned him at the end of Begins


----------



## Jin (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah we will see scarecrow again im sure. Just a matter of time. I wonder how long after the first movie the second one will take place. Im thinking a month maybe 2 or 3


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 21, 2006)

i wanna see dark side....or clay face


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2006)

While I'd like to see Clayface, if they are trying to be more realistic, he won't be in it. 

However, Bane would be nifty... but he'd be knocked down to just some giant bodybuilder, or actor.

Joker? Meh, I like Joker and all, but nobody can top Jack in that dept. He's been done well enough already.


----------



## Gene (Jun 21, 2006)

Joker and Clayface would be awesome.


----------



## Jin (Jun 21, 2006)

Check this out. It came out a few years ago. Its not bad for what it is. The guy playin Joker and Batman both did pretty good.

*Sasuke Happy Song - Turn up your volume*


----------



## RockBottom (Jun 21, 2006)

Bane and Joker have my vote. I always liked Mr. Freeze but they've screwed him up lately in the cartoon. Oh well.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Jun 24, 2006)

From what I heard, the Joker will be in this second movie, and so will Harvey Dent (but not sure if he will turn into Two-Face in this movie). 

But I guess my avatar gives all answers: I want to see Catwoman. I think Selina Kyle/ Catwoman is a very interesting character in her relationship with Bruce Wayne/ Batman. However, Catwoman is not really a villain, so Batman must have a true opponent. I would go for the Joker, its classic. Also, I would like to see Talia, the daughter of Ra's al' Gull.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 24, 2006)

well 2 will deal with joker for sure, but that doesn't rule out any other villains.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Jun 24, 2006)

Jin said:
			
		

> Check this out. It came out a few years ago. Its not bad for what it is. The guy playin Joker and Batman both did pretty good.
> 
> Naruto - Thousand Foot Krutch - Phenomenon



Thats an awsome fanfilm! Even though I didnt like the Batman's uniform, all the others were great. Its really believable. Nice.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jun 24, 2006)

Alia_Atreides said:
			
		

> From what I heard, the Joker will be in this second movie, and so will Harvey Dent (but not sure if he will turn into Two-Face in this movie).
> 
> But I guess my avatar gives all answers: I want to see Catwoman. I think Selina Kyle/ Catwoman is a very interesting character in her relationship with Bruce Wayne/ Batman. However, Catwoman is not really a villain, so Batman must have a true opponent. I would go for the Joker, its classic. Also, I would like to see Talia, the daughter of Ra's al' Gull.



See, I heard it would be the Joker and Black Mask. Damn rumours. Though I'd much prefer Two-Face as he's just so much more interesting than 'My origin is I was dropped on my head as a baby' Black Mask. 

Catwoman would be awesome too


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 24, 2006)

How about Killer Croc? He was a pretty cool guy. I also liked Mr. Scarface, but he would probably just like Falcone was in Begins.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jun 24, 2006)

What about Firefly or whatever his name was, that pyro dude. He would be sweet. It would be nice to see penguin in the movie, but not really as the villian but more like what he is now in the comics, a slick gun dealer to gotham. I would kill to see Clayface but Im pretty sure thats not gonna happen in the near future. But most of all Scarecrow, I just love the guy and I love the guy they got to play him.


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2006)

I just want them to keep it dark. There are tons of ways they can bring other people in. But not have them be like the old ones. THe old films always tired to add way to many people and give them a large scale role. And it just didnt work. The 3rd movie they add 3 new characters and in the fourth they added 4.  I was like holy crap how the hell they plan to give you a full story putting them much into it. But we do have better people working on the new ones so we will see.







Here is a question for you all. Who would you like to see cast as the Joker and TwoFace? Or anyone villan for that matter.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 23, 2006)

So, have you seen the news? Heath Ledger (Brokeback Mountain) will be the Joker. What do you think? He has potential, I think, even though I think this is probably a sign they will try a different approach of the Joker, not so much like the one in normal comics... For some reason, I think Ledger's Joker will be more dark and sadistic than actually insane and funny. What do you think? 

I also heard they were considering Phillip Seymour Hoffman (Capote) to do the Penguin. Cool, hm? But I guess it would be just a few scenes, movie will be focused on the Joker.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Aug 23, 2006)

i would like to see someone else besides the penguin in the movie, maybe someone like clayface


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 23, 2006)

Joker most definitly.
Catwomen, because the newest catwomen we have was Holly Berry.
the penquin as well.  but I'd take twoface over penquin.


----------



## demonhunter007 (Aug 23, 2006)

Bane would be really cool, or killer croc.  i dont think either of them have been an any batman movies so far.  both would do well in keeping the theme dark, with a heavy reliance on fear.


----------



## batanga (Aug 23, 2006)

Joker and Penguin, they´re the best.

Can't wait to see The Dark Knight... almost two years to wait


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 23, 2006)

demonhunter007 said:
			
		

> Bane would be really cool, or killer croc.  i dont think either of them have been an any batman movies so far.  both would do well in keeping the theme dark, with a heavy reliance on fear.



Unfortunatelly, poor Bane was ruined in that awful "Batman & Robin", one of the worst movies ever made. He was Poison Ivy's thugh, believe it or not. 

I would like to see Bane in the movie, or, better, in one of the Batman's movie. The way I see it, the Fall of the Bat was a good series, and could be used in a movie - excluding Azrael, I think. 

Now, I dont know if there's going to be a romantic pair for Bruce in this movie (actually, of course there will be one, but who?), but I'm hoping we can see Selina Kyle. I read somewhere that Katie Holmes character will not be back (thanks God!), but I think it is not a far shot to bet in Talia. If you have the DVD of Batman, you will see that Talia is mentioned in Ra's al Ghul's bio, and as his "secret", by the way. I think they will use her someday, maybe not with Ra's returning, but in her own plot. 

Catwoman, I think, is a must. And if we take from the comics today, and from the view that Jeph Loeb and Frank Miller (writers whose work has inspired Nolan, the director), she will probably be a good girl... with a dark side, yes, but, in the end, a good girl. I think she could be in the next movie, at least as Selina. 

So, about the romantic interest of Batman in Dark Knight... Catwoman, Talia, another character, no one...? What do you think?


----------



## Angelus (Aug 24, 2006)

I definitely want to see the Joker in Batman Begins 2, though I can't think of any other actor than Jack Nicholson who could play this part.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 24, 2006)

Rock_Lee said:
			
		

> I definitely want to see the Joker in Batman Begins 2, though I can't think of any other actor than Jack Nicholson who could play this part.



Yes, the Joker will be there... and it will be played by Heath Ledger. 

Christopher Nolan, the director, gave an interview saying his view of the Joker (and the one we will see in the movie) is more like the one in "The Killing Joke", have you guys read this? 

I think this Joker will not be so colorful and funny, but more evil and sadic. And, most likely, they will use the character to be atman's "mirror", in a way; meaning, the Joker will be the crazy that will show Batman how crazy he is himself. That's what the Joker is about: he puts doubts and guilty in Batman's mind.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

Cassandra Cain.

A really well done Joker would be the shit, but he'd have to be as batshit insane as the comic-Joker.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 24, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Cassandra Cain.
> 
> A really well done Joker would be the shit, but he'd have to be as batshit insane as the comic-Joker.



Yeah, the Joker's power is not phisical, but its all that insanity that sometimes gets into the Batman. Just the fact that a guy like the Joker exists hurts the Batman, I think. I cant avoid thinking that its just a thin line what separates Batman from the Joker - one has an obsession that he turned in to motivation to do good, while the other finds insanity conforting, and the perfect excuse to do whatever he wants... but both are a little crazy, and both are obsessed (Batman about fighting crime, Joker about causing caos).


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

They're each others' opposites, they need one another.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 24, 2006)

Joker is already confirmed to be Heath Ledger.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Aug 24, 2006)

Alia_Atreides said:
			
		

> So, about the romantic interest of Batman in Dark Knight... Catwoman, Talia, another character, no one...? What do you think?



Maybe Vicky Vale as his present girl in the movie, but Selina will be like Harvey Dent in the fact that she is in the film and starts to get developed but does not appear as Catwoman until the third film. Then you can have the Joker in the second film, Selina Kyle as the beautiful woman who tempts Bruce away from the more down to earth Vicky Vale, and Harvey Dent in the background as one of Gotham's only decent DAs. Then by the third movie Vicky will be out of the picture and it will be Catwoman and Two-Face's time to shine.


----------



## Maniac Killer (Aug 24, 2006)

I thought I heard somewhere that Adrian Brody might play The Joker....*Speculation*


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 24, 2006)

Booster Beetle said:
			
		

> Maybe Vicky Vale as his present girl in the movie, but Selina will be like Harvey Dent in the fact that she is in the film and starts to get developed but does not appear as Catwoman until the third film. Then you can have the Joker in the second film, Selina Kyle as the beautiful woman who tempts Bruce away from the more down to earth Vicky Vale, and Harvey Dent in the background as one of Gotham's only decent DAs. Then by the third movie Vicky will be out of the picture and it will be Catwoman and Two-Face's time to shine.



Yeah, that's a nice perspective... I would like that, Selina Kyle just as Selina, and later revealed to be the Catwoman. I agree that the Joker must have time and space to shine, he is enough of a villain and desearves a movie all his. However, I must say that the Joker was also the only villain that has ever grasped the true relationship between Catwoman and Batman... the clown knew how much our Dark Knight cared about that kitten... So, I wouldnt find strange to see her in this movie.

But I also heard that Warner dont want to use catwoman, because of that complete failure that was Halley Barry's master piece of terror. Oh, well... I hope this doesnt last long.


----------



## Uchiha kid (Aug 24, 2006)

I will tell you only what I know. If you don't want to be spoiled then please don't read!!


*Spoiler*: _ details_ 



 The second move is called "The Dark Knight."Crane is still alive but might not return. Ozzie Cobblepot (Penguin) is going to be a british arms dealer in Gotham, the movie goes about how the Joker is created. He will play a smaller more mysterious role in the movie and will be played by Heath Ledger. It is still uncertian if it will show his transformation into the joker. They do not kill the joker though, because Batman and Gordan work together to try and catch him at the end. Districts attorney Harvey Dent will be introduced but won't become Two-Face until the Third movie during Joker's Trial. And, also Batman's suit will be slightly altered to look more armored in this movie. Robin may not be introduced until the 4th or 5th movie.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 24, 2006)

Uchiha kid said:
			
		

> I will tell you only what I know. If you don't want to be spoiled then please don't read!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ details_
> ...



Cool, tx for the info! I knew about the title, and the possibility of the Penguin (heard they invited Philip Seymour Hoffman, nice, hm?). However, I thought the Joker would be the main villain in this... Please, share any information you have with us. By the way, where did you got info about the plot? 

Tx again.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 25, 2006)

So its penguin and joker sweet  personally i would have liked Mr. Freeze for the tragic villain and then joker plus some catoman/talia in it for the romance


----------



## batanga (Aug 25, 2006)

Uchiha kid said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _ details_
> 
> 
> 
> The second move is called "The Dark Knight."Crane is still alive but might not return. Ozzie Cobblepot (Penguin) is going to be a british arms dealer in Gotham, the movie goes about how the Joker is created. He will play a smaller more mysterious role in the movie and will be played by Heath Ledger. It is still uncertian if it will show his transformation into the joker. They do not kill the joker though, because Batman and Gordan work together to try and catch him at the end. Districts attorney Harvey Dent will be introduced but won't become Two-Face until the Third movie during Joker's Trial. And, also Batman's suit will be slightly altered to look more armored in this movie. Robin may not be introduced until the 4th or 5th movie.


Shit... I don't want to see Robin ever again, I like batman being a solo, somehow I just don't see him having a partner like that.

All the other stuff = cool.


And I hope they keep the same guy to write the score for the following movies, Batman Begins score is made of pure win.


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 25, 2006)

Finally the new Batman with the Joker. 
*Spoiler*: _Massive Spoiler 'bout the comic, do not read... Only for comic people_ 



Will it go into when Robin turns into one of his goons and kills The Joker?


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 25, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> Finally the new Batman with the Joker.
> *Spoiler*: _Massive Spoiler 'bout the comic, do not read... Only for comic people_
> 
> 
> ...



About your spoiler, I dont think so. If we are lucky enough, even the comics will come to ignore this particulary bad moment in Batman's story. 

The thing about Robin, returning to the movie, is that make him an interesting and serious character is a chalenge. A big chalenge, almost a mission impossible. And it takes much from Batman's dark side - having a kid friend suggests something else... 

I dont know if this director and his writer are interested in someday showing Batman as a less complicated guy. Part of the fun is how Bruce is so traumatized, dont you think? Thats what make us think "what will he do next?" A guy with no superpowers needs a fair amount of will and perseverance, that only comes, I'm sorry to say, if you are trully obsessed. 

Also, I think that comics need to have more characters, and all kind of things going on... Comics are published every month, and need to sell, but movies? One every three years, if that much. They dont have to "experiment" so much; they should stick with their good ideas, thats all.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 25, 2006)

Heath Ledger as the Joker? Nah, I don't know. Just doesn't sound right to me, but maybe he will surprise me.

Then again...

...maybe not.

And the Penguin? I'd rather want to see Man-Bat, he'd be a powerful and tragic enemy for Batman. Better than the Penguin at least.


----------



## Uchiha kid (Aug 25, 2006)

Of course I will keep you updated. I got that information from my friend. He has the inside information.



> Shit... I don't want to see Robin ever again, I like batman being a solo, somehow I just don't see him having a partner like that.
> 
> All the other stuff = cool.
> 
> ...



Me too. Personally, I like Batman as a solo too. I don't like robin that much. But they might not even put him in any of the movies.....  it's unlikely though. Most people usually think of Robin when they think of Batman, so they think it is an obligation to put him in the movie, too. I don't want to see a robin , unless they actually made him cool this time. So far, nobody ever has though.


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 25, 2006)

There will definitely be Joker, due to the last film's ending. I'm hoping for Twoface too!


----------



## Uchiha kid (Aug 26, 2006)

I posted a lot of the info on the last page. Check it out.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 27, 2006)

Rock_Lee said:
			
		

> Heath Ledger as the Joker? Nah, I don't know. Just doesn't sound right to me, but maybe he will surprise me.
> 
> Then again...
> 
> ...



The Penguin is not one of my favorites either, but I hear Phillip Seymour Hoffman was envited to play it... Now, _that_ would be cool! He is a great actor, and could add much charm to the character. 

Of all villains, I would like to see a good (well done, but trully evil  )Bane - smart _and_ strong, also trully obsessed. But I guess Bane desearves a movie as the main villain. Other than that, the story of Two-Face is really cool...


----------



## Inactive Sub-Zero (Aug 27, 2006)

I really like how the Joker came out in the first movie, but I hope they make him funnier in the next movie. The one that I never liked was the Penguin, he looks awkward and weird. The Riddler, well I hope they make him a little more funnier too, even though Jim Carrey was funny when he played the Riddler in Batman Forever. I do hope to watch how all the villians are created, except for the Penguin of course.


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 27, 2006)

Penguin

Lady Shiva

Uh-huh, uh-uh


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 27, 2006)

Sub-Zero said:
			
		

> I really like how the Joker came out in the first movie, but I hope they make him funnier in the next movie. The one that I never liked was the Penguin, he looks awkward and weird. The Riddler, well I hope they make him a little more funnier too, even though Jim Carrey was funny when he played the Riddler in Batman Forever. I do hope to watch how all the villians are created, except for the Penguin of course.



I think Jim Carrey's Riddler was nice, but Batman Forever had a stupid plot, with that silly tv thing that could read thoughts... and the movie wasnt as dark as Batman Begins. I think the next movie will stay with this line of work, a darker Batman, and villains should follow this. I'm not expecting any scenes like we had on the first movie, with the Joker going inside the museum dancing and vandalizing works of art. Think all villains will be as dark and tragical as Batman.


----------



## Colbert (Aug 27, 2006)

Give me a Batman/Catwoman/Poison Ivy menage-a-trois.


----------



## Brandt (Aug 27, 2006)

Well a Joker being played by Heath Ledger doesn't seem like a bad start. I'm not sure how well he'll play the role, but I do have high hopes for him. As for a future villain I'd like to see, maybe a revamped Poison Ivy along with Harlequin (I mean if there's the Joker then...). I also wouldn't mind seeing Catwoman, but a Catwoman who's playing both sides of the fence.


----------



## RodMack (Aug 27, 2006)

Jack Nicholson playing as The Joker in the 1989 Batman film will be a hard Joker to beat.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 28, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:
			
		

> Well a Joker being played by Heath Ledger doesn't seem like a bad start. I'm not sure how well he'll play the role, but I do have high hopes for him. As for a future villain I'd like to see, maybe a revamped Poison Ivy along with Harlequin (I mean if there's the Joker then...). I also wouldn't mind seeing Catwoman, but a Catwoman who's playing both sides of the fence.



Yes, I have high hopes for Heath Ledger too. He is a good actor, and I'm sure he will manage to play a Joker that is farely insane, psychotic, sadistic, and yet different from Jack Nicholson's Joker. The first Joker was more fun and random, had a erratic behavior. I think Ledger's Joker should be darker, crueler, and, I hope, gets into Batman's nerves. Trully, the Joker is the villain that really gets what the Batman is all about, and that's what I hope we can see in the next movie.

Now, I also agree that Catwoman, when and if she ever appears, should be an ambiguos character... A thief, and yet the woman Batman is attracted too. To be honest, a good Catwoman sounds to me more chalenging than a good Joker... Michelle Pfeiffer did an awsome job with her Catwoman, and the movie gave the best tone possible for that character. It will be hard to reproduce it without copying that Catwoman.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 28, 2006)

RodneyMack said:
			
		

> Jack Nicholson playing as The Joker in the 1989 Batman film will be a hard Joker to beat.



already beat by Mark Hamill's joker...


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 28, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> already beat by Mark Hamill's joker...



Yeah, I think that the Joker from Animated series is the all time best...


----------



## Perverted_Jiraiya (Aug 28, 2006)

Bane and joker


----------



## Seany (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm dying to see clayface in a movie  He was my favourite. 
I'm really looking forward to the Joker in this new one!


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 3, 2006)

nicholsons joker was good... yep, just good... it wont be very hard for ledger to beat it..

anyway, i would like to see clayface, catwoman, killer croc and harley quinn in the future batman films... id like to see ivy to but its hard to let go of the uma thurman ivy, which was in imo, the only good things about clooneys batman film...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm not too happy with Heath Ledger's selection as Joker. Joker is one of my favourite villians, and Heath's voice and look just don't match what I envisioned. There better not be a single trace of australian accent in his voice when he plays the part...


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Sep 3, 2006)

Well... It seems that Christopher Nolan gave an interview saying that Phillip Seymour Hoffman was not invited to play the Penguim, neither was Ryan Phillip invited to play Harvey Dent... just rumors. He didnt deny, however, that those characters will be in the movie. Who knows? Its almost certain that Dent will be there, at least as the DA. But I bet they havent chosen an actor to do that yet... after all, it should be someone avaible to do the next movie, most likely, and big movie stars dont like to make compromises for more than one movie...


----------



## Sho (Sep 4, 2006)

I am definitely looking forward to the Joker; you can't really beat that arch-villainy insanity and charisma he's got going on. 

I also would love to see Two-Face, and Bane if they could ever pull it off credibly.


----------



## batanga (Sep 4, 2006)

Sho said:
			
		

> I am definitely looking forward to the Joker; you can't really beat that arch-villainy insanity and charisma he's got going on.


Me too, but one thing bugs me:

They can't show the Joker like he really is in the comics withough going R (instead of PG-13).



I so hope they'd make some special director's cut version, rated R and showing Joker like he should be. 

I liked Nicholson's Joker, but it was waaaaaay off to what this guy really is, hmm.




BTW, any characters you absolutely don't want to see in any future Batman films?

For me, they'd be:
-clayface (boring)
-killer croc (boring, unrealistic)
-poison ivy (just stupid)
-mr. freeze (meh)
-robin (solo batman ftw)
-catwoman (batman wannabe, not cool IMO)


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Sep 4, 2006)

batanga said:
			
		

> BTW, any characters you absolutely don't want to see in any future Batman films?
> 
> For me, they'd be:
> -clayface (boring)
> ...



No Catwoman?   No way, she is the best... The only girlfriend Bruce ever had that is not just annoying and totally boring. 

Now, I think I would like to see most characters, or at least most villains. Anything could be good, depends on how its done. I've seen good views of most characters, so I suppose anything is possible. But I agree that there are a few guys that are just hopeless...

1) Robin - you dont want to take this road. A Robin can only make Batman a father or a p*d*p****, and I dont like any of those options. 
2) Batgirl - if you dont need a Robin, less of all a Batgirl - any Batgirl.
3) Azrael - no. Just no. 
4) Man-Bat - too bizarre. This is not a cartoon, but a movie. 
5) Clayface - same reason as man-bat.
6) Poison Ivy - I think the "Batman & Robin" movie killed this character; it was so awful that even today I cant stand poor Ivy.
7) Bane - he was there to crack Bruce's back, nothing more. Bane is over. Either they do a similar story in the movies, or Bane will end up just as a strong guy without purpose.
8) Mr. Freeze - sorry, I think he is boring... 

That's about it, I guess. Also, i'm not a big fan of Talia in the comics, but she could be a good character for the movie - Catwoman is better, but Talia could be a in between relationship...


----------



## Brandt (Sep 4, 2006)

Talia would make a great villain for the same reason as Ducard/Ghul did in Batman Begins. Plus the writers would have a pretty good story to work on, possibly taking Talia and turning her into a tragic character. Since it's the movie, it doesn't necessarily have to flow with the comics 100%. Talia might have hated her father, but with his "death" (assuming he's dead), she was driven towards revenge. Plus she could be in love with Bruce Wayne but hate Batman, a conflict of emotions. It's a used plot but it might work if done right.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 4, 2006)

batanga said:
			
		

> Me too, but one thing bugs me:
> 
> They can't show the Joker like he really is in the comics withough going R (instead of PG-13).
> 
> ...


I find myself agreeing with this list of no-show hopeful. I really don't want to see Robin back again. Christian Bale, much like Batman, can act like alone. If you're going to bring Dick Grayson, hell, skip everything and go to Nightwing. I find him much more interesting than DG-Robin.

All those bad guy are pretty much so-so, IMO, as well. The only person on the list I might be inclined to disagree with you on is Catwoman, but I won't cry a river if she's not included in the 2008-Batman Begins sequel, and the planned third movie after that.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Sep 5, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:
			
		

> Talia would make a great villain for the same reason as Ducard/Ghul did in Batman Begins. Plus the writers would have a pretty good story to work on, possibly taking Talia and turning her into a tragic character. Since it's the movie, it doesn't necessarily have to flow with the comics 100%. Talia might have hated her father, but with his "death" (assuming he's dead), she was driven towards revenge. Plus she could be in love with Bruce Wayne but hate Batman, a conflict of emotions. It's a used plot but it might work if done right.



Yeah, that would be good... Talia would be a conflic, but not necessarily a villain, I think. Let's see: maybe she could be the one behind the main villain's master plan (that wouldnt work for the Joker, of course, he is never controled), like her father was behind the Scarecrow. But we would only know in the end... During the movie, she is just the hot girl that is constantly trying to... well, get Bruce. 

I like a smart Talia, but a vilain also. She should know about Batman's identity, and want him as her companion (Ra's meant for Bruce to be his heir).

And, in the end, Ra's is not dead...


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Sep 10, 2006)

Well... news from the "Dark Knight".

It seems that Heath Ledger (new Joker) gave an interview to a canadian newspaper, The Toronto Sun. He said he was surprised to be chosen, saying something like he wouldnt think of himself as the one to play the Joker, but now, of course, he already has plans about how he will play it... He said it will be very different from Jack Nicholson's Joker, with less laughs and more focused in the eyes (crazy eyes, I think  ). He thinks it will be more sinister and dark, like the Joker from the comics. 

Anyway, I didnt read the interview, just quotes that were translated, so, please, forgive me if thigs got confused or lost in translation... If you have a link or more information, please post it here.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmm, I heard rumors about Ryan Phillipe playing Two-Face in this movie.  It made a magazine as a rumor.  I am not sure what I think of that prospect.  (Although I enjoyed him in Way of The Gun.)


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey, you guys! Have a new rumor...

It seems that Rachel Weisz - who won an Oscar fo supporting actress this year - was invited to play Talia in the new movie... 

So, how do you feel about it?

I like the idea. She could be a good Talia, she is an excellent actress.


----------



## Brandt (Sep 23, 2006)

So wait... there _is_ going to be a Talia in this new movie? Seeing that this is a rumour though, I guess anything's possible. It's also interesting on how Ledger plans to play the Joker. Scary, psychotic eyes is just as good as a crazy laugh.

Back to Talia, Rachel Weisz is a pretty good actress so I guess she can pull off the part. I really liked her in "The Mummy" and "The Mummy Returns".


----------

